# Creating Ubuntu from Windows for a Mac..Need Help !!!



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

I will create a CD for installing Ubuntu 10.10 32bits for an old 450mhz Mac G4 and wanna know if it will work if I create it with Windows 7 ?  I will choose the opetion I would like to create to a CD and the other circle I will create by using Windows. But after creating with Windows will it be able to install in my Mac ? The mac original os X will rremain on a 40gigs hdd i will unplug it and replace with a 20gigs hdd to install ubuntu. 

Thx


----------

